# Noise from com



## tvrulezall (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi all i need some help with my com. Recently there has been a noise coming from my pc. The noise is not always there, sometimes it comes on, sometimes it don't. 

I am still able to use my com, even play games like medieval II and warcraft III. However, last night after abt 3h of warcraft, the noise gradually got louder and eventually my screen has a lot of distortions. 

I found out that my system fan is at 0 rpm. So i wonder if that is the cause of the noise. I have check all my fans (at the rear, at the front, in the PSU, at the CPU, at the VGA card) and they were all spinning. Also, will the noise lead to the distortions?

Pls provide me with help and advice. Thanks in advance! Some info here which might help:
mobo: gigabyte K8NF-9
PSU: cooler master extreme power 430W
casing: cooler master centurion 5


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

what graphics card do you have? Have you recently blown any dust out of the heatsinks?


----------



## tvrulezall (Mar 1, 2005)

i have a nvidia Xpertvision 6600GT card. did not blow any dust recently.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

blow out the heatsinks, they're probably packed with dust. The average computer collects a pound of dust annually. I pop the doors of all 3 of my computers monthly or as close to monthly as possibly and blow out by mouth, yearly we take an air tank to them.


----------

